

User Interfaces Rapidly Adjusting to Information Overload - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/user_interfaces_information_overload.php

======
kajecounterhack
Next up: Brains _trying_ to adjust to information overload

This is why we'll always have cultural lag...

